# New Rear Speakers!



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm planning on replacing the old worn out factory spekaers in my 1991 Sentra XE. I was curious as to what anyone would recommend putting in. I want to get a decent bass sound out of them... I was thinking about some 6X9's, but I'm not sure if I could get them to fit. I know the speakers that come factory are 4 1/2's I believe. Any suggestions on brand/size to purchase?

Looking for a set for $100 or less preferably...

Thanks!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Diamond or Kenwood 6 1/2' speakers.
If u want bass, buy a bass ina tube..like um.....Bazooka


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Diamond or Kenwood 6 1/2' speakers.
> If u want bass, buy a bass ina tube..like um.....Bazooka *


I'm not sure if I would pay for a set of Diamonds for the rear - they aren't cheap. I've got some Kenwood 2-ways in the back of my car - they sound alright, especially for $70.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

oops didnt read the price range???


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Diamonds or Kenwoods????*

How can you even list those two in the same breath. Compared to the Diamonds, the Kenwoods sound no better than a factory speaker. They are very expensive, but they are that for a reason. You get what you pay for. If you buy $70 speakers...you will get $70 worth of sound. No disrespect intended, as the Kenwood speakers sound very good for the money (but lets face it, they are definately not even in the same league as Diamonds). 

I would tell you to put your main focus on your front stage, and just get something decent for your rears. You are going to hear your front speakers so much more than your rears, those are primarily going to be used as "fill". I have some Polk DX6's for sale. They are 6.5" speakers (brand new) if you can get them to fit. They go for about $150 or so, but I will sell them for $100 shipped if you want them.

Let me know


----------

